# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  ورشه التحليل الفني الكلاسيكي والفريمات الكبيره  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## silvermoon9002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بادئ ذي بديء يسرني ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل اساتذتي الافاضل في هذا المنتدى الذين تعلمت على ايديهم اساليب التحليل الفني الكلاسيكي والذي اعتبره المدرسه الكبرى للمضاربه في اسواق الفوركس اخص بالذكر  استاذي سمير صيام  الغالي عاشق الذبذبه  الاستاذ النجف  والاستاذ وليد الحلود  والاستاذ عبد الكريم استاذ النماذج الاستاذ داي تريدر الاستاذ رمضان غنيم  لقد بدات سوق الفوركس منذ عام ونصف وتخبطت كثيرا بين شركات التوصيات المدفوعه ومواقع التحليل وفي النهايه وجدت ان النتيجه الشهريه اما ضعيفه جدا مقارنه بالمتابعه المستمره وانتظار الرسائل النصيه والبحث في مواقع الانترنت الى ان هداني الله الى هذا المنتدى وبدات المتابعه فيه الى ان وصلت الى عده قناعات  ادرجها في ما يلي التحليل الفني هو اساس العمل الناجح في الفوركس التحليل الفني ليس مجرد عده ترندات ترسم على عده ارتكازات الموشرات وحدها طريق الفشل الكامل فلا يوجد موشر يسبق السوق وانما هي ترجمه للسعر بعد ان حدث اللهم الا الدايفرجنس وان كنت اعتبره اشاره للاستعداد للدخول وليس اشاره للدخول في حد ذاته يا رب ما يعصب علي الاستاذ سمير العمل على الصفقات الصغيره ومن 20 الى 50 نقطه ارهاق كبير وقد يكون قاتلا للحساب ويحتاج لخبره ومتابعه اكثر من الفريمات الكبيره وفيه الكثير من الضغط العصبي ان لم يكن فيه اداره كبيره لراس المال  التحليل الفني لابد ان يكون شكريا على فريم الشهري واسبوعيا على فريم الاسبوعي ويوميا على اليومي بالذات لمتابعه شكل الشمعه اليوميه اذا فشلت صفقه مبنيه على التحليل الفني فالخطاء ليس في التحليل الفني وانما في المضارب الذي اغفل امرا هاما حتما او لم يحلل بشكل كامل  المضارب لا يتوقف عن التعلم ولا يصل الى العلم الكامل الفايبو ناتشي بشكل خاص مدرسه في حد ذاته واي مضارب لايتقن ادوات الفايبو ينقصه الكثير الخبره امر هام في السوق واحساس المضارب بحركه السوق امر هام الشارت يخبرك بكل شيء قبل ان يحدت --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- في الحقيقه ومنذ فتره طويله وانا ارغب في فتح قسم مثل هذا ولكن مثل هذا الامر يحتاج الى تعاون كبير بالاضافه الى ان العمل على فريمات كبيره يحتاج راس مال لا يملكه الكثيرون فعزفت عن فتح مثل هذا الموضوع ولكن وبعد ان انقطعت عن المنتدى والفوركس فتره 3 اشهر بسبب عملي وعدم تفرغي الكامل ومن ثم عدت من جديد وجدت نفسي مضظرا للعوده لهذا الاسلوب لانني غير متابع بشكل مستمر على مدار 24 ساعه وفي حال كنت متفرغا اكون مرهقا من العمل فلا استطيع التركيز بشكل جيد في التحليل وهو فعلا يحتاج الى الكثير من التركيز والتخيل ومحاوله فهم سلوك السعر واين ينوي ان يتجه وهل سيدخل في ترند ام سيكسر كسرا كاذبا ام حقيقيا وهل هناك امر اغفلته ام لا بالاضافه الى تجربه بعض الموشرات التي توكد وجهه نظري او تنفيها  وبالتالي وجدت ان افضل طريقه هي التحليل الاسبوعي للشارت واعتماد التحليل لمده اسبوع مع بعض المراجعات اليوميه وقد فكرت انني بما اننني اقوم بهذا العمل لنفسي انه من الافضل ان اشارك فيه اخواني لمنفعتهم ولا ارجو نفعا الا دعوه صالحه الامر الوحيد الذي يقلقني هو ان اجد نفسي لوحدي وتموت الورشه لذلك ارجو بدايه ممن يويد هذه الفكره في العمل على الفريمات الكبيره بالتحليل الفني الكلاسيكي وباهداف كبيره ان يشارك في الاستطلاع لانني في بعض الاحيان قد لا اكون متواجدا لمتابعه بعض الصفقات المفتوحه لظروف عملي ولانني قد اغفل امرا فارجو ان يبهني اليه من يشاركني هذه الورشه  ارجو من الله الكريم ان اسمع اراءكم وافكاركم وان اجد من يساعدني في التحليل والمتابعه  ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

ماشاء الله
فكرة جميلة جدا
وانا مشارك معاك يا غالي  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

اشكرك على افتتاح ورشة للتحليل الكلاسيكي ورغم اني ما جربت المضاربة الطويلة لكني تعبت من الفريمات الصغيرة واتمنى ان اكون عضوا في الورشة

----------


## ميرو

متابعين معاك يا سيلفر
فعلا الفريمات الكبيرة افضل خصوصا للناس اللى عندها شغل او بتدرس فى كلية صعبة
نتابع ونشوف الية الشغل
وان كان على متابعة التحليل الاخوة هنا كتير يعنى
او نستخدم الاستوب المتحرك

----------


## سمير صيام

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وربنا يقدرك يارب

----------


## اياد

الفريمات الكبيره .. قليل ما اعمل عليها ...
 و لكن يسعدني المشاركه معك  :Regular Smile:   
و على بركة الله ,,

----------


## nesr_2020

سيلفر باشا.,
اولا اجازة سعيدة عليك و على كل الشباب.,
اشكرك على مشاركتك بهذا الموضوع الرائع الذى طالما بحثت عن اى حد يتابعنى فيه لكن اغلب المضاربين بيكونوا انترداى
لقد جربت المضاربة على الفريم الاسبوعى لعدة ازواج و عملت لها باك تست طويل و مرهق و عايز اتكلم معاك فيها لو يسمح الوقت و ان شاء الله يكون فيها الخير الوفير لينا كلنا.,
و بالتأكيد انا معاك جدا فى الورشة و ان شاء الله تنصهر الخبرات فى شكل استراتيجية رائعة تريحنا كلنا من وجع القلب و المضاربة اليومية., 
الله كريم.,

----------


## alshaweesh

ألف شكر يا غالي على هذا الموضوع الرائع
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة ومشاركة
تقبل مروري

----------


## أبو خليل

مؤيد ومشارك ان شاء الله اخي الكريم والى الامام يا غالي ،،    :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:  :015:

----------


## silvermoon9002

> ماشاء الله  فكرة جميلة جدا وانا مشارك معاك يا غالي

 اهلا بك اخي مافيا وانشالله نستفيد معا   

> اشكرك على افتتاح ورشة للتحليل الكلاسيكي ورغم اني ما جربت المضاربة الطويلة لكني تعبت من الفريمات الصغيرة واتمنى ان اكون عضوا في الورشة

 اهلا بك ابو عبد الله 
فعلا الفريمات الكبيره بالنسبه لي يقل فيها الضغط النفسي بشكل اكبر من الصغيره
نتمنى من الله التوفيق  

> متابعين معاك يا سيلفر
> فعلا الفريمات الكبيرة افضل خصوصا للناس اللى عندها شغل او بتدرس فى كلية صعبة
> نتابع ونشوف الية الشغل
> وان كان على متابعة التحليل الاخوة هنا كتير يعنى
> او نستخدم الاستوب المتحرك

 اشكرا جزيلا على مرورك ميرو    

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وربنا يقدرك يارب

 تسلم يا غالي ونتمنى وجودك معنا  

> الفريمات الكبيره .. قليل ما اعمل عليها ...
> و لكن يسعدني المشاركه معك   
> و على بركة الله ,,

 يسعدنى مرورك يا غالي   

> سيلفر باشا., اولا اجازة سعيدة عليك و على كل الشباب., اشكرك على مشاركتك بهذا الموضوع الرائع الذى طالما بحثت عن اى حد يتابعنى فيه لكن اغلب المضاربين بيكونوا انترداى لقد جربت المضاربة على الفريم الاسبوعى لعدة ازواج و عملت لها باك تست طويل و مرهق و عايز اتكلم معاك فيها لو يسمح الوقت و ان شاء الله يكون فيها الخير الوفير لينا كلنا., و بالتأكيد انا معاك جدا فى الورشة و ان شاء الله تنصهر الخبرات فى شكل استراتيجية رائعة تريحنا كلنا من وجع القلب و المضاربة اليومية.,  الله كريم.,

 مسا الورد والفل يا سيد ناصر
يشرفني مرورك معنا هان يا ناصر   

> ألف شكر يا غالي على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة ومشاركة
> تقبل مروري

 يسعدني مروروك ياغالي    
بعد قليل سنبدا مع اول زوج انشالله

----------


## ميرو

متابعين باذن الله

----------


## thecreativex

انا متاكد ان شاء الله ان ده حيبقى من افضل مواضيع المنتدى ربنا يوفقكم يا جماعه ...  :Asvc:  (بس بصراحه مش متفق معاك فى موضوع المؤشرات نهائيا)

----------


## am_2777

موضوع جميل ويارب اقدر اتابع واركز فيه مع خبراء مثلكم

----------


## silvermoon9002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نبدا شهرنا مع اول الازواج 
chf\jpy 
اخترق الزوج المقاومه 82 واغلق اسبوعيا وشهريا فوقها وهي نقطه كانت دعما اسبوعيا تم كسره للاسفل بحدود 750 نقطه و تم التعامل معه على اكثر من فريم كدعم ومقاومه
  ما يهمنا ان صفقتنا ستكون شراء مع اعاده الاختبار التي اتوقع ان تكون في الاسبوع الاول من هذا الشهر 
الشارتات التاليه تبين قوه النقطه 82 كدعم ومقاومه
الشارت 1-2 
عند رسم الفايبو للترند الهابط الشهري نجد ان فايبو23 يتوافق ايضا مع المقاومه82  تقريبا عند نقطه81.76 وقد تم الاغلاق الشهري فوقها  مما يرجح صفقتنا الشرائيه ويرجح اعاده الاختبار  ويعطي قوه لوقفنا تحت الفايبو 23
الشارت رقم 3

----------


## silvermoon9002

عند رسم الفايبو فان على فريم الاسبوعي والشهري نجد السعر ارتد من فايبو 50 والان عاد واخترقه واغلق اسبوعي وشهري فوقه ونتوقع كما ذكرنا اعاه اختبار النقطه 82 التي تتوافق مع اعاده اختبار الفايبو فان 50

----------


## silvermoon9002

البولينقر باند الاسبوعي
ارتد السعر على الاسبوعي من الخط الاوسط  للبولينقجر  باند سابقا ثم عاد واخترقه واغلق اسبوعي وشهري فوقه وعليه نتوقع اعاده اختبار الخط الاوسط والذي يقع تقريبا في منطقه شرائنا ثم الانطلاق نحو الخط الاعلى مما يدعم صفقتنا الشرائيه 
 مرفق الشارت

----------


## silvermoon9002

الاهداف
 الهدف على المقاومه التاليه 86.90 وما يرجح الوصول اليها هو وجود الفايبو فان61 وحد البولينقجر العلوي اسبوعي و  متوسط متحرك 200 يومي

----------


## silvermoon9002

الوقف 80 
 لماذا
لدينا مقاومه جيده على الديلي عند8050 بالخط الاحمراسفل المقاومه82 ولدينا الفايبو 23 الشهري عند 8168ولدينا البولينجر السفلي الاسبوعي عند 81 تقريبا وبذلك يكون وقفنا بامان جيد

----------


## silvermoon9002

الخلاصه  الشراء من 82 وما حولها والوقف 80 والهدف 8690  اتوقع تحقق الهدف في اسبوعين الى ثلاثه في حال تحقق الهدف سندخل بيع بهدف 250 نقطه من ملامسه الفايبو فان 61 وسوف نتحدث عنه لاحقا   اتمنا ان اسمع تعليقاتكم ومناقشاتكم

----------


## ميرو

مش عارف اقولك ايه بصراحة رائع يا سيلفر

----------


## silvermoon9002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الدولار كنديusd\cad
يواجه الزوج قريبا المقاومه الاسبوعيه  حول مستويات 1300 والتي اتوقع ان يكسرها الزوج  هذه المره ولكن لا باس من البيع على فريم الاربع ساعات وتوقع بعض التصحيح

----------


## silvermoon9002

على الفريم الشهري الزوج اخترق الفايبو 50 ولم يعد اختباره 
 وعليه اتوقع ان يرتد من المقاومه لاعاده اختبار الفايبو 50عند النقطه1.2633 ثم مواصله الارتفاع واختراق المقاوم خاصه ان السعر يواجه الان المتوسط 200 على الشهري

----------


## silvermoon9002

في نفس موقع المقاومه الاسبوعيه الشهريه يوجد الحد العلوي للبولينقر باند الشهري مما يجعلنا نتوقع بعض الارتداد على الفريمات الاصغر

----------


## silvermoon9002

الخلاصه  اتوقع مناطق صالحه للبيع في مستويات 1.3000 باهداف متوسطه تصل الى 1.633 مع وقف 1.3060 ووقف متحرك 100 نقطه  او اغلاق 4 ساعات فوق المقاومه  مستوى المخاطره متوسط لان السعر لامس المقاومه 3 مرات وهذه الرابعه ومرشح الكسر  لكن في حال الكسر المقاومه والقف سيكون لدينا صفقات شراء على الزوج مع بدايه الاسبوع القادم وصفقات وصفقات بيع من مستوى 61 فايبو شهري وفي حال نجاح الصفقه سنشتري ايضا من مستويات فايبو 50 الصفقه تحتاج لمتابعه فارجو من كل من يدخلها متابعه صفقته والله الموفق

----------


## silvermoon9002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار فرنك  في حال كسر الترند على الاربع ساعات والنموذج على اليومي الدخول بيع بعد اعاده الاختبار والهدف الفايبو 61 مبدئياعند1.1560 وان كنت لا اتوقع الكسر الان ولكن للتنويه

----------


## ميرو

معليش بس يا سيلفر سؤال صغير
انت بتبدا تحليلك ازاى
يعنى اشارت لما بيكون ادامك بتجيب الاسبوعى والديلى والاربعة
بترسم فايبو وبعد كده بلونجر وبتدور على نماذج
بتمشى كده ولا انا غلطان؟

----------


## ميرو

هو ده مش نموذج يا سليفر 
نفس النموذج على الديلى موجودعلى الاربعة برضك
شوف كده صح ولا غلط
بس من غير ضرب 
خليها شتيمة  :AA:

----------


## ميرو

> اتمنا ان اسمع تعليقاتكم ومناقشاتكم

 بص ده شارت انا صدمه 
ده بتاع الاخ محسن الفقيه مش بتاعى طبعا

----------


## silvermoon9002

> معليش بس يا سيلفر سؤال صغير
> انت بتبدا تحليلك ازاى
> يعنى اشارت لما بيكون ادامك بتجيب الاسبوعى والديلى والاربعة
> بترسم فايبو وبعد كده بلونجر وبتدور على نماذج
> بتمشى كده ولا انا غلطان؟

 مساك ورد يا ميرو باشا 
شوف يا باشا
 انا باخد نظره سريعه على الشهري وبعدين الاسبوعي واليومي
وبعدين باخد نطره على باقي الازواج ذات العلاقه
 يعني ازا بدي احلل الدولار ين  مثلا
 باخد نطره سريعه على كل الازواج الي فيها ين
 وبعدين بروح للزوج الي انا عايز احللو 
 وببدا ارسم الترندات
 بارتكازين وباكثر من ارتكازين
 وبعدين باستبعد الترندات الي انا مش مقتنع فيها بالذات ذوات الارتكازين لاني بحس انو بعضها  السعر مش ممكن يحترمها ويكون عندها ارتكاز ثالث
 بعدين ببدا ارسم فيبوناتشي لاكبر موجه شهري وبعدين لتصحيحها وبعدين الاسبوعي
 بعدين اليومي
 بعدين بمسح الفايبو الي مش مقتنع فيه لانو السعر مش محترمو كتير
 بعدين بشوف الشارت الخطي 
 وبرجع للشارت العادي  وبصغرو  يعني بعمل زوم اوت
وبحاول افهم السعر مشى كيف من بدايه الترند وناوي يمشي على وين بعدين بحدد انا هدخل ايمتا ووين وبيع ولا شرا 
وبعدين ببدا ابحث عن موشرات او علامات  تدعم صفقتي من موفنجات وخاصه ال100 وال200 والبولينجر 
 بعدين ببدا ارسم الفايبو فان الشهري والاسبوعي واليومي والاربع ساعاهت 
وبعدين ابدا اختار اكتر  واحد او اتنين السعر محترمهن سابقا ويكون قرب منطقه دخولي المتوقعه
 وبكدا اقدر اتوقع افضل سلوك وافضل نقطه دحول واحبانا يوم الدخول ازا كان اليوم او عايزلو كم يوم وبتوكل على ربنا  
بكون عملت الي علي
طبعا لاتنسى الدعوم والمقاومات
 امر مهم بالنسبه لي
اكثر دخولي مع الكسر واعاده الاختبار 
والارتداد اكترو استخدمو مع فايبو فان 61
والباقي توفيق ربنا

----------


## silvermoon9002

> بص ده شارت انا صدمه 
> ده بتاع الاخ محسن الفقيه مش بتاعى طبعا

 والله يا ميرو انا اليوت ما بفهم فيه وقد ما حاولت ما قدرت
انا بحط راسي بالشارت وبس
الشارت يخبرك بكل شي
اما بالنسبه لوجهه نظري فمازالت قائم والله اعلم والشارت التالي يدعمها على فريم الساعه والكسر طبعا متوقع لاعلى بعد ملامسه نقطه المقاومه 82

----------


## ميرو

> والله يا ميرو انا اليوت ما بفهم فيه وقد ما حاولت ما قدرت
> انا بحط راسي بالشارت وبس
> الشارت يخبرك بكل شي
> اما بالنسبه لوجهه نظري فمازالت قائم والله اعلم والشارت التالي يدعمها على فريم الساعه والكسر طبعا متوقع لاعلى بعد ملامسه نقطه المقاومه 82

  الشارت الاليوتى يدعم دخولك ايضا ومتفق معاك فى الهدف

----------


## am_2777

ورشه موفقه باذن الله
انا شارى الفرنك ين من 82.50
الاستوب كما هوا 80
والهدف ان شاء الله 85
والصفقه الى الان محققه 70 نقطه يارب تكمل على خير 
تسجيل متابعه

----------


## nesr_2020

> الخلاصه  اتوقع مناطق صالحه للبيع في مستويات 1.3000 باهداف متوسطه تصل الى 1.633 مع وقف 1.3060 ووقف متحرك 100 نقطه  او اغلاق 4 ساعات فوق المقاومه  مستوى المخاطره متوسط لان السعر لامس المقاومه 3 مرات وهذه الرابعه ومرشح الكسر  لكن في حال الكسر المقاومه والقف سيكون لدينا صفقات شراء على الزوج مع بدايه الاسبوع القادم وصفقات وصفقات بيع من مستوى 61 فايبو شهري وفي حال نجاح الصفقه سنشتري ايضا من مستويات فايبو 50 الصفقه تحتاج لمتابعه فارجو من كل من يدخلها متابعه صفقته والله الموفق

 
معاك يا غالى و مستنيه يوصل بالسلامة لمناطق البيع المكثفة.,
الله كريم.,

----------


## silvermoon9002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليورو دولار
على فريم الشهري نرسم الفايبو للموجه الصاعده الكليه باللون الابيض ونرسم الفايبو للموجه الثانيه من الموجه الاولى باللون الاصفر
كما في الشا رت

----------


## silvermoon9002

منذ شهر 5 عام 2006 لم يستطع الزوج افتتاح شمعه شهر تحت فايبو 76 الاصفر وقد افتتح هذا الشهر تحتها وبقاب سفلي مما يوحي برحله هبوط جنوبيه حتى فايبو 100 الاصفر لكن مبدئيا لدينا عقبه وهي فايبو50 الابيض   عليه يتم الدخول بيع بافضل سعر في حال ارتداد السعر للاعلى  لاختبار 1266 ,  التبريد من 1.2766   الوقف 1.2850  يوجد لدينا موفنج 100  الشهري في منطقه الدخول مما يدعم دخولنا الهدف1.2150

----------


## silvermoon9002

يجب استخدام الوقف المتحرك لوجود وتد هابط على اليومي ربما يرد حده السفلي السعر لاعلى والذي اتوقع ان يقابل السعر عند مستوى القاع1.2330

----------


## silvermoon9002

في حال الوصول للهدف ندخل شراء من نقطه الهدف لنقطه الدخول بوقف 150 نقطه اسفر نقطه الهدف

----------


## silvermoon9002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الساحر  اخترق الزج على الفريم الشهري المقاومه الفايبو 23 من التر ند الهابط الشهري الفايبو الابيض ونحن الان في مرحله اعاده اختبار واتوقع ان يعود ويكسرها خلال الشهر لييقوم باختبار المقاومه 101.60 الشارت لاول  وعند رسم الفايبو على الاسبوعي للموجه الهابطه الاخيره نجد ان انسبه تحيح 38 تقع في نفس المنطقه تقريبا  الفايبو الاصفر الشارت الثاني  وعند رسم الفايبو اليومي على الموجه الاخيره نجد ان نسبه تصحيح 61تقع في نفسس منطقه المقاومه الفايبو الازرق في الشارت الثالث

----------


## silvermoon9002

الخلاصه منطقه 101.40-101.60 خي مناطق بيع رائعه بوقف 100الى 150 نقطه والهدف مفتوح ومبدئيا يكون الهدف98.50 وفي حال تفعل الصفقه وواغلاق شمعه الشهر تحت الهدف الاول يمتد الهدف لبقيه العقود الى مستويات87.20 مع وضع الوقف في نقطه الدخول

----------


## silvermoon9002

والله انا مش فاهم ايه الورشه دي الي انا شغال فيها لوحدي :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## ميرو

> والله انا مش فاهم ايه الورشه دي الي انا شغال فيها لوحدي

 انت متزمر ليه  :Boxing: 
ما انت بتشتغل فى العيادة لوحدك  :AA: 
ياعم انا متابع اجى ابص على الشارت واروح ارسمع على الميتا واحاول اتعلم 
فياريت متقفش :Drive1:

----------


## am_2777

نرجو المتابعه
الى الان صفقه الفرنك ين
محققه اكثر 150 نقطه
والى الهدف باذن الله

----------


## ميرو

> نرجو المتابعه
> الى الان صفقه الفرنك ين
> محققه اكثر 150 نقطه
> والى الهدف باذن الله

  متهيالى قدم الاستوب على الدخول

----------


## am_2777

> متهيالى قدم الاستوب على الدخول

 ان شاء الله
بس نرجو من الاخ سيلفر انه يسكمل بدون توقف
لان التحليل الفنى والكلاسيكى افضل بكثيرمن استخدام اى موشرات
وايضا لانه يحلل بشكل اعمق مع استخدام فريمات كبيره فى التحليل 
وانا ايضا لااحبذ استخدام الموشرات المعقده فى التحليل
وعلى الله رزقنا

----------


## golden2000

حياك الله أخي الكريم ممكن يا اخي الكريم بس تشل market watch and grid من الشراتات هتدينا وضوح اكتر  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## silvermoon9002

> انت متزمر ليه 
> ما انت بتشتغل فى العيادة لوحدك 
> ياعم انا متابع اجى ابص على الشارت واروح ارسمع على الميتا واحاول اتعلم 
> فياريت متقفش

 ما تخفش  ميرو باشا مش واقف  بس زا ما تقول كنت صاحي طول اليل 
انا مش عارف ايه الناس الي بتنام باليل دي :016:    

> نرجو المتابعه
> الى الان صفقه الفرنك ين
> محققه اكثر 150 نقطه
> والى الهدف باذن الله

  الف مبروك عليك اخي وانشالله للهدف   

> متهيالى قدم الاستوب على الدخول

  انتا كدا :Good:  :Good:  :Good:    

> ان شاء الله
> بس نرجو من الاخ سيلفر انه يسكمل بدون توقف
> لان التحليل الفنى والكلاسيكى افضل بكثيرمن استخدام اى موشرات
> وايضا لانه يحلل بشكل اعمق مع استخدام فريمات كبيره فى التحليل 
> وانا ايضا لااحبذ استخدام الموشرات المعقده فى التحليل
> وعلى الله رزقنا

  انشالله مستمرين لا تقلق   

> حياك الله أخي الكريم  ممكن يا اخي الكريم بس تشل market watch and grid من الشراتات هتدينا وضوح اكتر   وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 وانا بقول ليه شارتاتي بتطلع مش واضحه واغير في الالوان ومفيش فايده :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## golden2000

اللي يحب شغل القنوات

----------


## silvermoon9002

> اللي يحب شغل القنوات

 منور الموضوع يا جولدن 
انتا كده :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## ميرو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك في حال كسر الترند على الاربع ساعات والنموذج على اليومي الدخول بيع بعد اعاده الاختبار والهدف الفايبو 61 مبدئياعند1.1560 وان كنت لا اتوقع الكسر الان ولكن للتنويه

 الحمد لله
وصل الهدف :AA:  :Ongue:  :Big Grin: 
وزيادة حبتين

----------


## ميرو

بص شوف الشارت ده
وزى ما تفقنا مفيش ضرب  :Boxing: 
شتيمة بس :AA: 
اتوقع ان السعر يرده الترند الثنائى ليصعد للاعادة الاختبار الوتد ويفشل فى اختباره
وينزل تانى
اتوقع اعادة الاختبار لو كان النموذج صحيح
للان الشموع شماريخ شماريخ
صح ولا انا بعك ؟

----------


## silvermoon9002

الحمد لله يا ميرو  هخذا الاسبوع تفعلت لدينا صفقه الدولار فرنك وحققت هدفها بربح 210 نقاط تقريبا وان كن ارى انه ما زالا للهبوط بقيه الفرنك ين للاسف انطلق نحو الاهداف قبل التفعيل ب 38 نقطه للاسف مع العلم ان بعض الاخوه دخلو الصفقه اليورو دولار تفعلت وحققت ارباح رائعه الدولار ين لمم تتفعل للاسف  الف مبروك لكل مكن دخل معنا واستفاد من هذه الفرص  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  ساقوم غدا بتحديث التحليل ووضع الفرص الجديده للاسبوع الحالي ووضع احصائيه هذا الاسبوع ونتمننى من الله التوفيق

----------


## golden2000

> الحمد لله
> وصل الهدف
> وزيادة حبتين

  ايه الاحلاوة دي مكنتش عارف ان فوز الزمالك علي انبي بيعمل الحاجات الحلوة دي
اخ سلفر مون لو عندك قنوات محترمة علي اي فريمات   انا منتظرها
انا اصلي بحب شغل القنوات

----------


## ميرو

> ايه الاحلاوة دي مكنتش عارف ان فوز الزمالك علي انبي بيعمل الحاجات الحلوة دي
> اخ سلفر مون لو عندك قنوات محترمة علي اي فريمات   انا منتظرها
> انا اصلي بحب شغل القنوات

 ده بيعمل اكتر من كده يامعلم  :18: 
واللى اكتر منه بقى ان الاهلى واقع وان الدورى بيناديكم
نفسى بجد تخدوه 
موقع الرابطة بتاع الزمالك بعد تعادل الاهلى 
مواضيع كتيرة بتحمل حملات عشان تشجعكم اوعى بقى تخذلونا
ربنا يوفقكم مع بتروجيت واحنا مع الحرس

----------


## ميرو

> الحمد لله يا ميرو  هخذا الاسبوع تفعلت لدينا صفقه الدولار فرنك وحققت هدفها بربح 210 نقاط تقريبا وان كن ارى انه ما زالا للهبوط بقيه الفرنك ين للاسف انطلق نحو الاهداف قبل التفعيل ب 38 نقطه للاسف مع العلم ان بعض الاخوه دخلو الصفقه اليورو دولار تفعلت وحققت ارباح رائعه الدولار ين لمم تتفعل للاسف  الف مبروك لكل مكن دخل معنا واستفاد من هذه الفرص  ساقوم غدا بتحديث التحليل ووضع الفرص الجديده للاسبوع الحالي ووضع احصائيه هذا الاسبوع ونتمننى من الله التوفيق

 الحمد لله 
عاوزينك بقى تظبط لنا مجنون كده

----------


## silvermoon9002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اعتذر عن غيابي وعد المتابعه بسبب انشغالي 1-كانت لدينا اول صفقه الفرنك ين وانطلقت قبل التفعيل ب 38 نقطه وحققت 350 نقطه ولكن لن  نحتسبها لعد م وصولها لنقطه التفعيل التي اعتمدناها 2-الدولار كندي تفعلت وضربت الوقف باغلاق 4 ساعات فوق المقاومه ب 30 نقطه وقد نوهنا ان الوقف 60 نقطه او اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق المقاومه وعادت وحققت 275 نقطه وسنحتسبها 30- 3-الدولار فرنك تفعلت وحققت الهدف210 نقاط 4-اليورو دولار تفعلت وحققت اهداف جيده ثم عادت وتفعل التبريد وعادات وحققت اعداف جيده ونوهنا على استخدام الوقف المتحرك عليه من استخدم وقف متحرك 100 فهوالان خارج عقود التبريد وخارج العقد الاساسي على التعادل ومن لم يخرج يجب عليه الخروج نظرا لاحتمال حدوث تصحيح وصعود لليورو دولار 5- الدولار ين انعكس السعر قبل الوصول لنقطه التفعيل عليه تلغى الصفقه  صافي الارباح هو 210-30=190 نقطه

----------


## am_2777

ولله الحمد على كل شى انا كنت قمت بالدخول فى صفقه الفرنك ين والحمد لله خرجت بربح 250 نقطه ولو انها كما ذكرت لما تتفعل فى عند النقطه التى ذكرتها ولكن باذن الله متابع معكم الفرص القادمه ايضا

----------


## silvermoon9002

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو دولار  في حال الاغلاق اليومي فوق المتوسط المتحرك البسيط ننتظر اعاده اختباره والدخول شراء من مستويات1.2700 تقريبا ووقف1.2590 والهدف مفتوح بوقف متحرك 100 نقطه كما يمكن التعزيز بعقد اضافي بعد تفعل العقد الاساسي في حال اغلاق شمعه 4 ساعات فوق مستويات المتوسط المتحرك اكسبونشال 200 واعاده اختباره

----------


## silvermoon9002

الاسترالي كندي لدينا مقاومه يداعبها السعر لكسرها بنموذج كوب وعروه الدخول بعد الاغلاق اليومي وكسر المفاومه الدخول8363 الهدف 300 نقطه الوقف100 نقطه ووقف متحرك 100

----------


## silvermoon9002

الساحر كسر ترند 4 ساعات والان اعاده الاختبار  الدخول من 97.95 بيع  الهدف الفايبو 23 ب100-120نقطه والوقف45 نقطه والوقف المتحرك 50

----------

